# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  Fantasy Deckplans

## Ghalev

Is this the correct forum for seagoing vessels' deckplans? I'm guessing they're close enough to fit the category, but I'm a noob so apologies if I've guessed wrong  :Frown: 

I'll be doing some more of those soonish, so it might get the juices flowing to chat about methods.

Example of one I did a couple of years ago for a groovy lil' eBook (Wallpaperized version, hence the left-side deep shading).

----------


## Sigurd

I think plans, especially ship plans are a welcome addition to the site. This looks really good. Just my .02 but especially with plans I get frustrated not seeing the whole page. It's not artsy  but something inside me says if I can't see it maybe I'm not understanding it.


Sigurd

----------


## jfrazierjr

> I think plans, especially ship plans are a welcome addition to the site. This looks really good. Just my .02 but especially with plans I get frustrated not seeing the whole page. It's not artsy  but something inside me says if I can't see it maybe I'm not understanding it.
> 
> 
> Sigurd



I agree.   Anything you can post related to maps is fine.   You also posted a starship deck floorplan in your original post.   While modern/sci-fi is not quite my cup of tea, I know of many people here who would love to see more non fantasy style maps.    And if you scale them(and give some type of permission of course) for use in virtual table tops such as Maptool, that would be even better.

Joe

----------


## Ghalev

> Just my .02 but especially with plans I get frustrated not seeing the whole page.


On the actual map you can see the whole thing just fine, I promise  :Smile:  As noted, this is the wallpaperized version, so the left side is darkened for the sake of the desktop icons.

----------


## Ghalev

> Anything you can post related to maps is fine.


Oh, I get that ... I'm just trying to figure out if this ("Building/Structure Mapping") is the correct forum for fantasy/low-tech ship deckplans, or if discussion of deckplan technique would be more appropriate in "General and Miscellaneous."




> You also posted a starship deck floorplan in your original post.   While modern/sci-fi is not quite my cup of tea, I know of many people here who would love to see more non fantasy style maps.


Oh, I've found the SciFi/Modern Mapping forum, never fear  :Smile:

----------


## jfrazierjr

> Oh, I get that ... I'm just trying to figure out if this ("Building/Structure Mapping") is the correct forum for fantasy/low-tech ship deckplans, or if discussion of deckplan technique would be more appropriate in "General and Miscellaneous."


Ah.. so slotting. I don't really thing it would matter.





> Oh, I've found the SciFi/Modern Mapping forum, never fear


Well then, what are you waiting for !!!!

----------


## Ghalev

> Well then, what are you waiting for !!!!


Well, just starting out I want to take it just a couple of topics at a time, feel out how things go around here.

----------


## Midgardsormr

They go like this: Show us the maps!  

Ships are structures, so it makes sense to me to put them here.

----------


## jfrazierjr

> Well, just starting out I want to take it just a couple of topics at a time, feel out how things go around here.


Well, feel free to take as many topics as you can handle... we'll keep up!

Joe

----------


## RPMiller

Don't worry too much about posting in wrong forums. The CLs are pretty good about moving threads to where they should go if need be. That is just one of the reasons we are here. Keep things organized.

----------


## ravells

Ghalev, this is absolutely beautiful! Was the hatching done by hand or was it a texture? 

This quarter's guild e-zine is on a maritime theme, would you mind if I used this as an illustration?

----------


## töff

I like it! 

Never heard of a "tiller deck" before but I like the term ... I see you also put poopdeck (I use another name for it). Never heard of a "maid" either, if it means focsle ... I like both terms ... or is that just where the maid sleeps? (You let a WOMAN on board!?). Not crazy for "principle deck" -- I think it's usually called maindeck or "waist." Meh, I need to learn more ship terms.

Very nice plans! Nice style. Is it hand-drawn?

What's a "slime"? Is this for a storyworld and/or a gameworld? It must be a peaceful place, because you have no armaments on this wavefarer.

----------


## Ghalev

> Ghalev, this is absolutely beautiful! Was the hatching done by hand or was it a texture?


It's a hand-drawn texture ... so, yes  :Smile: 




> This quarter's guild e-zine is on a maritime theme, would you mind if I used this as an illustration?


Well, I'd rather you not use the wallpaper version. Drop me an email at sjohn@io.com describing the nature of the 'zine and if all seems cool I'll scoot you a copy of the proper version designed for home-print.

----------


## Ghalev

> Never heard of a "tiller deck" before but I like the term ... I see you also put poopdeck (I use another name for it). Never heard of a "maid" either, if it means focsle ... I like both terms ... or is that just where the maid sleeps? (You let a WOMAN on board!?). Not crazy for "principle deck" -- I think it's usually called maindeck or "waist." Meh, I need to learn more ship terms.


This is a fantasy vessel (although, naturally, based on real-world 15th century caravels to a large degree); none of the deviations from reality are accidents, I promise  :Wink: 




> Very nice plans! Nice style. Is it hand-drawn?


I did most of the fragments by hand, but pretty much everything was drawn separately (or salvaged from older/discarded projects), then assembled (and dressed up) in Photoshop.




> What's a "slime"?


A beach-ball sized glob of slime. Most of 'em are just as cute as the dickens, too! Even when they're eating your face.




> Is this for a storyworld and/or a gameworld?


Yes, it's for "Caravel," a Uresia: Grave of Heaven mini-supplement I published a while back.




> It must be a peaceful place, because you have no armaments on this wavefarer.


Interesting theory  :Wink:

----------

